
What's the matter with Oklahoma? - uptown
https://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21736102-low-teacher-pay-and-severe-budget-cuts-are-driving-schools-brink-whats-matter
======
curtis
What's the matter with Oklahoma?

Many things no doubt, but this one is a big one:

> Because of a referendum passed in 1992, any bill that seeks to raise taxes
> must be approved by three-quarters of the legislature.

~~~
klunger
Colorado has a similar problem, with their "tax payer bill of rights". I hope
other states considering such a measure in the future will learn the lesson of
Oklahoma and Colorado.

------
jenkstom
Idealism has trumped sanity in Oklahoma. And the lawmakers squabble over
solutions blocking even the simple things. It's a mess.

